# Neatest idea I've seen



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

http://crochetparfait.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/pillowghan.html

I came across this idea to store an afghan and create a cushion in one!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is fascinating but I think I would prefer not to sew it to the afghan and make a complete front and back.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Would make it like an envelope an store the folded afghan inside.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Amish make "quillows" a lot and this is the same method.

With the pillow pet craze I did some animal inspired pillows that complimented the afghan that I attached. then you get a three for one for nap time with the pillow pet closed for a neck roll pillow, the stuffed flat animal and the afghan if wanted pulled out.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

My friend has rheumatoid and always needs a cushion and often a lapghan - eh voila! Great, thanks


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

talbotsetters said:


> My friend has rheumatoid and always needs a cushion and often a lapghan - eh voila! Great, thanks


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

sarah66 said:


> http://crochetparfait.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/pillowghan.html
> 
> I came across this idea to store an afghan and create a cushion in one!


Thanks for the pattern. This was on my list to design. So glad someone has done the thinking for me.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Thanks for the pattern. This was on my list to design. So glad someone has done the thinking for me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Used to make them a lot. Sold them as car accessories. People liked them but when used as a blanket you loose the pillow. Some people did not like that.


----------



## ScarlettG52 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

